# IUI



## maddi (Jul 1, 2005)

HI TO ALL THOSE IUI GIRLS MY NAME IS MADDI AND I'M 34 AND BEEN MARRIED FOR 6 YEARS I HAVE PCOS BEEN TRYING FOR 5 YEARS FOR A BABY AND NOW AT LAST I'M UNDER ST BARTS HOSPITAL IN LONDON I'VE HAD I LOT OF IUI TREATMENT AND FAILD IM HOPING TO START AGAIN THIS MONTH BUT NOT FEELING VERY POSITIVE DOES ANYONE UNDERSTAND ME ? WHAT ARE THE SUCSESS RATES ? ANYONE AT ST BARTS HOSPITAL LONDON ?


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey maddie 

i think all the IUIers know how your feeling - you get so excited by the 1st one and then when it fails it seems to knock the positivity out of you

hop on to IUI girls part 90 and introduce yourself - we are a very mad/friendly bunch  i myself am not undergoing anymore IUI but there are plenty of girls all going thru it who are regular posters so you'll get plenty of support and answers to your questions 

wish you all the best for this go 

kj


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi maddi welcome to ff, i am about to start iui no 4 so   , i am 24 been married for 18 months and been tring to concieve about 1y, i too have pcos and dont have af (wish it was for a different reason ) i hope to speak to you soon and wish you loads of luck and baby dust in your tx love sunny24


----------

